# Spitfire I canopies???



## BombTaxi (May 9, 2010)

Hi chaps

I've dusted off my Tamiya Spit I to get it finished, and have run into a slight conundrum  I have a choice, according to the instructions, of a 'Straight' or 'Blown' canopy. The straight one is, well, straight, while the blown one looks a bit like a Malcolm hood, being more curved on top. Problem is, the instructions don't say which one should be used. 

The aircraft I am modeling is X4561 QJ-B of 92 Squadron, date given is 1940-41, but I suspect the latter end of this as the machine has the Black/Sky split-colour lower surfaces. Any ideas which canopy is the right one?

Thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2010)

not totaly sure but i think only the prototype K5054 had a straight canopy !


----------



## r2800doublewasp (May 9, 2010)

Ya i think the really early or prototype ones had a straight canopy but Im not sure. If I were you I would use the "blown" canopy. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Colin1 (May 9, 2010)

I've not found anything to suggest an introduction date

but X4474 is depicted with the blown hood. One could surmise that a fighter further down the production line would be similarly equipped. X4474 first flew on 16 September 1940, X4561 first flew on 27 September 1940.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 9, 2010)

Thanks chaps, blown canopy it is then 8)


----------



## Rocketeer (May 9, 2010)

i would go blown as well since by that time blown were de rigeur!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2010)

Yep, definitely blown, or more correctly, bulged, as the blown canopy, with the sides bulged too, came later. The original flat-topped canopy had all but disappeared by outbreak of war, and gone completely by early 1940.


----------

